# google-chrome sem ç e €

## chmod000

Olá pessoal,

Estou enfrentando alguns problemas com o google-chrome.

Em todo o ambiente, tanto o ç quanto o € (alt gr +e) funcionam, menos no google-chrome (tanto no pacote binário, quanto no pacote fonte (chromium)). Quando digito ç, aparece ; e quando digito € aparece e.

Minhas configurações estão em http://pastebin.com/dXV1493X

Agradeço qualquer ajuda.

----------

## rudregues

Configurou corretamente o teclado para abnt2?

Inicie uma sessão gráfica e execute o seguinte comando:

```
setxkbmap  -layout br
```

Teste de novo o teclado.

----------

